# Anyone Deadpool?



## concerto49 (Jun 21, 2013)

I mean looking to play the game http://www.deadpoolgame.com/


----------



## shovenose (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks stupid (sorry).


----------



## coreyman (Jun 21, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> I mean looking to play the game http://www.deadpoolgame.com/



hah. Ironic title.


----------

